# Beretta Billennium



## Mountie89 (Jan 13, 2020)

Just picked up a Beretta Bilennium with case, box, and all included accessories which appears to be unfired or extremely low rounds. Just wondering everyone’s thoughts on the gun? Any owners in the forum and if so have you shot it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, how I wish I had one. But prices have just gotten ridiculous. Congrats!


----------



## Mountie89 (Jan 13, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Oh, how I wish I had one. But prices have just gotten ridiculous. Congrats!


Thanks! Seems like prices for them are all over the place, but you don't see them every day so....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On Gun broker, they are going for over $3k when one pops up now


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here is a video for the guys who have not had the pleasure....... (only 2000 made)

GW


----------

